# Can Lipizzans or TBs have blue eyes?



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Part of it looks to be the reflection from the camera flash, also known as eye shine. Do her eyes have that thick blue hue to them outside in the sun too? If so, I don't think that is something that is natural. To me, that screams future sight problems. I would have a vet check it immediately just to rule out any problems. :?


----------



## Piaffe (Jan 11, 2010)

her eyes are blue inside a building and outside in the sun. they are more dark blue like the 1st and 3rd pic rather than the ice blue of the 2nd and 4th. What kind of eye problems could it be? 

Thanks for your help!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I don't know. It may be nothing at all or it could be some kind of early vision problem that could progress. Only a vet could say for sure.


----------



## Honeysuga (Sep 1, 2009)

I'm with Smrobs n this one. Get her checked just to be sure. If there is something wrong, maybe it is more treatable if caught early...


----------



## TrueColours (Apr 25, 2009)

I dont know about Lipizzans at all, but yes - absolutely - TB's can have blue eyes!

Go here:

Cool and Unusual Thoroughbreds!!!

and especially here:

Splash White Thoroughbred Photos

and you will see a bunch of blue eyed TB's ...

Sometimes the eyes are ice blue, and sometimes navy - and everything in between

Honestly? Save your money - there is going to be NOTHING wrong with her eyes just because they are a navy blue colour ...:wink:


----------



## HollyLolly (Dec 25, 2009)

Please get her checked, as this blue colour is in her pupil, not just the iris. If it is in her pupil it could be something similar to cataracts, in which case she could lose her sight at some point.


----------



## ridergirl23 (Sep 17, 2009)

they sure can have blue eyes, but those arent normal blue eyes, get her checked, and let us know how it goes!


----------



## Piaffe (Jan 11, 2010)

tHanks for all the advice. i have only had her about 4 weeks and she was in a darker barn so i really didn't notice them until about a week ago. i will call my vet and at least tell him what is going on and see if you thinks he needs to check it out. i will let you all know as soon as i hear anything.

there isn't a chance they could just be normal blue going to stay blue without health problem eyes?


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

her eyes look like they are turning brown, the iris looks brown tith a blue tinge


----------



## EllaEnchanted (Dec 31, 2007)

Every foal Ive ever seen has had blue eyes at birth that slowly change. I have a tealring whos a draft cross and his eyes are brown but still have a hint of a blueish tinge from when he was a baby. By the time hes 2 it should be gone though. I wouldnt worry about it too much unless her eyes seem cloudy or foggy.


----------



## kassierae (Jan 1, 2010)

I would get pictures of her eyes in the sun without the flash. The blue in the pupil looks like it's form the flash, and in the iris they don't look blue, they look cloudy. I would also call the vet. Better safe than sorry.


----------



## Marrissa (Feb 4, 2007)

Blue eyes are caused by a double creme gene (perlino/cremello), frame, or splash white. Your girl doesn't have any of these so I'd definitely get her checked over.


----------



## Eastowest (Mar 26, 2009)

_>>> Blue eyes are caused by a double creme gene (perlino/cremello), frame, or splash white. Your girl doesn't have any of these so I'd definitely get her checked over. _

The blue eyes associated by the genes/patterns mentioned above is not navy blue-- it is a much lighter blue-- like these--






















































I think the appearance of her pupil is due to the flash on the camera. The navy blue tinge to your filly's irises might indeed be just a temporary shade that will turn brown as she gets older (its not uncommon for foals to have a blue or grey or hazel tinge to their eye color that fades to brown as they grow). Some horses keep the "off" shade into adulthood, and it is of no concern. 

However if there is any cloudiness, any behavior that would indicate eye pain, compromised sight, etc.--- or just for your peace of mind-- it would not be a bad idea to at least ask the vet and/or have him look at her next time she is out-- always better to be safe than sorry if there is any question or concern at all.


----------



## jagman6201 (Mar 13, 2009)

The pupil isn't bright blue, correct? It's black normally?

If it is, then you're fine - the blue is a natural occurance in almost all animals where the light from your flash reflects off the retina; it's like red-eye in humans. 

Unless the eye is cloudy blue, I would take a pretty safe guess that she was born with dark blue eyes (not extremely uncommon, I've seen at least four foals that were born with dark blue eyes) that will eventrually fade to brown.


----------



## Piaffe (Jan 11, 2010)

hi,

thanks for all the great advice. her eyes are dark blue all the time since i have had her in sunlight and not in sunlight. They are not the ice blue that I have seen on Paint horses. So just to be sure I am going to have the vet out anyways. Thanks again


----------



## Elina (Jan 26, 2010)

The eyes sometimes look like that, especialy on older horses, but it's not the iris that's blue it's the fluid in the eye that make that color. And when you take a photo in the dark it wil always glow a little. Sometimes if you take a pic straight in to the eyes thatäre realy glowing, maybe you've seen a horse from the car a dark night and the first thing you see is the eyes~

If they glow like that the eyes is all fine! You should worry if they didn't =) 

Blue eyes s when the whole eye is light blue, comonly when a white part goes near or around the eye.


----------



## Dani9192 (Jan 2, 2010)

let us know what your vet says!!


----------



## Mercedes (Jun 29, 2009)

Lipizzaners do not have blue eyes...genetically not possible. There is a slight possibility of a TB having blues eyes.

Having said that, your horse doesn't have 'blue' eyes per the equine definition. And several have explained what's going on in these pictures.


----------



## crimson88 (Aug 29, 2009)

It could be a sign of future moon blindness. Not sure, just a guess as the eye will turn greyish blue when they become blind.


----------



## thunderhooves (Aug 9, 2009)

so? what did the vet say?


----------



## Piaffe (Jan 11, 2010)

She is perfectly normal! No blindness or anything whatsoever...just dark blue eyes...lol...i kinda hope they stay that way...i think they are cute


----------



## crimson88 (Aug 29, 2009)

How interesting. I know that foals born that have at least one cream gene can be born with teal or navy eyes but usually they change within a week after birth. And plus one of her parents would have to be dilute and/or a cream carrier.


----------



## Piaffe (Jan 11, 2010)

her father is a Lipizzan and is grey and her mother is the TB and is definitely sorrel (or chestnut...whatever you want to call it  ) no cream gene....odd...odd...odd...


----------

